# Apple Devices Frustration



## Durvelle27 (Aug 31, 2019)

Man guys I tell you recently my Apple Devices have really pissed me off. I’m about ready to throw them against the wall and burn them. I have 4 Apple Devices; 2x iPhone XR 64GB, iPad 6th Gen, and a Watch Series 4. All my devices have been very problematic. First off my iPhone XR which was bought at launch . It randomly freezes, overheats, crashes, or just randomly shuts down. I can be in the middle of a call and the phone just becomes unresponsive until the call drops out. Or if I’m using google maps as like most people I use my phone for GPS, it’s crashes where I have to constantly restart the app which is annoying and unsafe when driving especially when you don’t know where you are. Now the biggest issue that has really pissed me off, I just bought a brand new iPad 6th 32GB WiFi+Celluar and whenever I open the camera app the iPad screen completely artifacts or the camera pixelates like crazy. Like seriously a brand new iPad. I’ve contacted Apple in regards to the iPad and all I got was well have you tried updating iOS, my iPad is currently running iOS 12.3.1. What kind of ass technical support is that. Apple is quickly heading to my do not buy ever list. Just the fact that all my devices are new and current but run like dog sht is pathetic.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 31, 2019)

have you try resetting the devices?
it looks like from the hardware


----------



## flmatter (Aug 31, 2019)

My XR works great   I got it at launch as well.  Sorry to hear your luck, like @micropage7  said have you tried resetting. I take it everything is updated?  Do you have an apple store near you?  Maybe your next visit...?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 31, 2019)

got some of their product none of them stayed long ... (aside a PowerMac G4 Quicksilver 2001 for collection value )
1. overpriced for what they are (nope subscription don't make them cheaper or affordable.)
2. battery, was never great... half a day and "hop" on the outlet
3. too closed ecosystem (no liberty at all and for repair ... oh boy, not even going there and they do have repair worthy issues quite often )
4. updates well their update cycle is not bad ... when your device get it ... and is not on their "planned obsolescence" list and they stop updating them (with excuses like "the hardware would not handle the OS optimally" when it's totally wrong.)
5. i have more gripe with them but that would make for a loooooooooong post, so, i stop there

well they have a good product finish and performance wise their hardware, if they weren't locked so badly by proprietary "everything", are quite performant but i see more cons to them than pros
there is a lot of alternative to them or even the other overpriced brands.

the funniest, i have some friends who were absolute "Apple Fans" that were dismissing my observation on Apple with the usual fervent "fanboyish" denial are slowly backing on their devotion and starting to see the same issue (mostly battery... as i said ... both devices, his and mine, in the same kind of usage ....at the end of the day, he plugged his phone 3 time during the day and i still have 60 to 45% and could ge thru the next day without charging )

one of them even asked me where i bought my Pocophone F1 to get one to replace his iPhone XR because he saw DxOMark scoring, 91 for the F1 101 for the XR and given the price difference he deemed it to be not worth it, i also shown him some pictures i took with mine, which countered DxOMark cons since the phone got an update ... should be worth a higher score and none of the games he played were slower nor he had app that would be locked to Apple if he did the swap (which he did and he's fully satisfied  )

my father and mother love their iPad (well it's not bad for them) and her iPhone ( 3 battery replacement 1 screen replacement ... luckily she got it second hand and cheap and even with those replacement it's not fully close to the retail price of origin ) and she also has a Nokia 8 (499chf when i bought it) she only has the iPhone to "show off" ... this is hilarious 

basically, if you can take the alternative (and preferably not Samsung ... as they are the "Apple" of Android ... in my "cons" book ) and you have no "tied to Apple" exclusives app ... do it ...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 31, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> have you try resetting the devices?
> it looks like from the hardware


Resetting does nothing 

Not to mention everything was brand new out of the box. 



flmatter said:


> My XR works great   I got it at launch as well.  Sorry to hear your luck, like @micropage7  said have you tried resetting. I take it everything is updated?  Do you have an apple store near you?  Maybe your next visit...?


Resetting did nothing. Both are on the last update which is iOS 12.3.1. The most recent update is 12.4.1 which literally just dropped. 

Yes there is a Apple store about 30-45mins from where I live



GreiverBlade said:


> got some of their product none of them stayed long ... (aside a PowerMac G4 Quicksilver 2001 for collection value )
> 1. overpriced for what they are (nope subscription don't make them cheaper or affordable.)
> 2. battery, was never great... half a day and "hop" on the outlet
> 3. too closed ecosystem (no liberty at all and for repair ... oh boy, not even going there and they do have repair worthy issues quite often )
> ...


Nope none of my apps are tied to Apple. Actually most apps I use for work especially for WiFi Apple doesn’t even support any of the good apps I use. I’m forced to use the browser


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Aug 31, 2019)

You seem to have really really bad luck. If you are having visible issues with brand new hardware, I would be exchanging them under the return window, and a call to tech support is not needed. You get at least 14 days to return an item, no questions asked. 

Apple has been by far the most reliable brand I’ve used, and I can’t recall a failure through defect as opposed to just “old age” and abuse. My XR has insanely long battery life, and restart it so rarely—maybe once a month? My Series0 AW still works just fine after 3 years, though it is a bit slow and I reset it maybe once a year. We have an iPad Air that still works fine after 5 years and two cracks in the display. My desktop is a 10 year old Mac Pro.

 I don’t care for Apple’s laptop keyboard design, but I suspect that Apple will finally give up on the butterfly keyboard. Yes, Apple charges a premium, and whether that is worth it to some is up for debate. Apple is by no means perfect. I feel like I get what I paid for, but I don’t necessarily think that every product is a great value either.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 31, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> You seem to have really really bad luck. If you are having visible issues with brand new hardware, I would be exchanging them under the return window, and a call to tech support is not needed. You get at least 14 days to return an item, no questions asked.
> 
> Apple has been by far the most reliable brand I’ve used, and I can’t recall a failure through defect as opposed to just “old age” and abuse. My XR has insanely long battery life, and restart it so rarely—maybe once a month? My Series0 AW still works just fine after 3 years, though it is a bit slow and I reset it maybe once a year. We have an iPad Air that still works fine after 5 years and two cracks in the display. My desktop is a 10 year old Mac Pro.
> 
> I don’t care for Apple’s laptop keyboard design, but I suspect that Apple will finally give up on the butterfly keyboard. Yes, Apple charges a premium, and whether that is worth it to some is up for debate. Apple is by no means perfect. I feel like I get what I paid for, but I don’t necessarily think that every product is a great value either.


I surpassed the return window already.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 31, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> View attachment 130472


This looks like the result of unstable VRAM.  It needs to be RMA'd.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Aug 31, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> I surpassed the return window already.


That is unfortunate. Your OP made it sound like these issues were present immediately. Did you purchase these from Apple or another retailer? If these problems are this obvious, I can't see how they wouldn't service and/or replace your devices. You just have to set up an appointment.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 31, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> That is unfortunate. Your OP made it sound like these issues were present immediately. Did you purchase these from Apple or another retailer? If these problems are this obvious, I can't see how they wouldn't service and/or replace your devices. You just have to set up an appointment.


Well sort of. I meant I just bought the iPad recently maybe 16 days ago and I started having these issues mainly when ever I use the camera. I bought it from a retailer


----------



## silkstone (Aug 31, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Man guys I tell you recently my Apple Devices have really pissed me off. I’m about ready to throw them against the wall and burn them. I have 4 Apple Devices; 2x iPhone XR 64GB, iPad 6th Gen, and a Watch Series 4. All my devices have been very problematic. First off my iPhone XR which was bought at launch . It randomly freezes, overheats, crashes, or just randomly shuts down. I can be in the middle of a call and the phone just becomes unresponsive until the call drops out. Or if I’m using google maps as like most people I use my phone for GPS, it’s crashes where I have to constantly restart the app which is annoying and unsafe when driving especially when you don’t know where you are. Now the biggest issue that has really pissed me off, I just bought a brand new iPad 6th 32GB WiFi+Celluar and whenever I open the camera app the iPad screen completely artifacts or the camera pixelates like crazy. Like seriously a brand new iPad. I’ve contacted Apple in regards to the iPad and all I got was well have you tried updating iOS, my iPad is currently running iOS 12.3.1. What kind of ass technical support is that. Apple is quickly heading to my do not buy ever list. Just the fact that all my devices are new and current but run like dog sht is pathetic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 130472
> ...



Sorry in advance as I know this isn't going to help.

If I bought a product from a manufacturer that doesn't work, I wouldn't buy another (for a while)! Apple are (currently) successful due to their great marketing, rather than great products.
Though their products are usually good, they don't deserve the price they fetch and there are lots of better options out there that provide equal (if not better) quality, support and functionality for less.

My advice would be to return it and look for alternatives.
Nevermind, saw that you can't, though you can demand a replacement.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 31, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Well sort of. I meant I just bought the iPad recently maybe 16 days ago and I started having these issues mainly when ever I use the camera. I bought it from a retailer


Have you tried your local consumer affairs office/consumer rights organisation?
They tend to be able to help in cases like this.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 13, 2019)

Just an update 

After a battle back and fourth, Apple went ahead and gave me a new iPad as it was 100% a defect in the mainboard


----------

